# الكتب والمخطوطات > مجلس المخطوطات >  حمل: تذكرة اولي الألباب والجامع للعجب العجاب للشيخ داود بن عمر الأنطاكي

## أبو يعلى البيضاوي

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
الاخوة الكرام وفقكم الله لطاعته ومرضاته هذه شذرة من نفائس تراثنا العظيم من مخطوط اسلافنا الكرام سأبدا بتوفيق الله وعونه باتحافكم بما أفضل الله به علينا من خيره وبركته فله وحده سبحانه الحمد والمنة وترقبوا قريبا ما يسركم
وجزى الله عنا خير الجزاء من كان سببا في توصيلها الينا وتيسيرها ومخطوطة اليوم هي :

تذكرة اولي الألباب والجامع للعجب العجاب	. 
للشيخ داود بن عمر الأنطاكي 


بيانات المخطوط :
=======
اسم المخطوط :تذكرة اولي الألباب والجامع للعجب العجاب	. 
اسم المؤلف :داود بن عمر الأنطاكي البصير
رقم المخطوط : Ms. or. 365
عدد الاوراق : 219
الحالة : تام   كامل 
مصدر المخطوط :  مكتبة جامعة لايبزيك / المانيا 
تاريخ النسخ: 1 رجب سنة 1278 هـ	
اسم الناسخ : 
ملاحظات: مطبوع متداول

تحميل المخطوط : 

الرابط الأول   : القسم الأول  /  القسم الثاني 

الرابط الثاني : القسم الأول  /  القسم الثاني

ــــــــــــــ
اعط مجانا كما تأخذ مجانا
اللهم اعط منفقا خلفا
اللهم اعط ممسكا تلفا

موقع خزانة التراث العربي / إصدارات قديمة ونادرة
موقع إسنادنا / مدونة الأثبات والفهارس والمشيخات
موقع سلسلة المصطفى من المخطوطات العربية والإسلامية المرتبة والمفهرسة

----------


## الغازي

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته .
جزاكم الله خيرا ... وبارك فيكم ...وغفر لكم ولوالديكم .
جهد مبارك مشكور .
لكم مني كل الود والتقدير .

----------


## عبد العال مسعد

الكتاب هنا غير كامل؛ فأنا عندي المطبوعات القديمة الخاصة بالتذكرة!

----------


## هلباوى

جزاكم الله كل خير ورزقكم من فيض فضله وغفر الله لنا ولكم

----------

